# englehard silver alloy braze



## jrmycooke (Jan 15, 2012)

I have just recieved several pounds of englehard grade 5 brazen wire. I have not been able to locate any data on the composition, do anyone have experience dealing with this wire?


----------



## butcher (Jan 15, 2012)

Try this:

http://www.silvaloy.com/about.php 

http://www.silvaloy.com/hiag.php


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 16, 2012)

Problem solved


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 16, 2012)

After a small pour ( 1.35 oz) the composition changed when I shot it with the gun to 56.3%. I would not have believed that much of a change from just fire to raise it that much.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 16, 2012)

When you melted, you most likely burned some of the zinc. Did you noticed some white strings floating in the air? If so, that was some of the zinc.
Don't breathe any of that, it'll make you sicker than a dog! Don't breathe any of the fumes! Make sure you have proper ventilation.

Take care!
Phil


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 16, 2012)

The first time I welded galvanized steel I had gotten sick that evening. It was a controlled burn buy thankyou for your concern. I'm debating the best way to run this and looking for a safe disposal of cadmium. Any ideas?


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an element table chart but I just checked out Wikipedia and I have to say I love it!! Loads and.loads of info on a nice format.


----------



## Smack (Jan 16, 2012)

jrmy, do you have the interactive periodic table?

http://www.ptable.com/


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 16, 2012)

I do now, thanks.


----------



## jrmycooke (Feb 2, 2012)

Why didn't my XRF reveal cadmium?


----------



## qst42know (Feb 2, 2012)

There isn't necessarily any in it. Cd content is optional.


----------



## dganser (May 5, 2012)

http://www.silvaloy.com/docs/Alloy_Chart_rev3.pdf 

Englehard sold off their brazing rod group and it is now part of Wolverine Joining Technologies. This link, together with the data on your XRF, should point you toward the right alloy.

By the way, if you or anyone else is interested, I am the GM of Etal, in Mexico. We used to be Englehard's Mexican branch but we are now independent. We buy about 600kg - 1,000kg of recycled 99.5+% silver each month at 12.5% below spot. If you sell coins we take the silver content and discount an additional 2.5% I don't know if that is an attractive price for anyone but if it is please let me know. You can see that we are for real at www.etal.com.mx. I apologize for the advertising.


----------



## dganser (May 5, 2012)

The closest I saw on Wolverine's site was the AWS BAg-24 standard, which is A50N for Wolverine, which should have 50% Ag (vs 50.7 on your meter), 20%Cu (vs 24), 28%Zn (vs 18.9 which is out of range), and 2%Ni (vs 3.29). Anyhow, no definite match but it was fun looking it up.


----------

